# List of 35W HID Flashlight Manufacturers



## samuitech (Nov 11, 2005)

Hello,

I was wondering if anyone could put together a list of all the 35W HID flashlight manufacturers that currently sell in the U.S.? Please include any web site information as well as any product reviews that you have found on the net.


----------



## 3rd_shift (Nov 26, 2005)

BTTT, 
I would like to know too. :candle:


----------



## john2551 (Nov 26, 2005)

?


----------



## yuandrew (Nov 29, 2005)

I'm trying to think of some of the ones right now

First in mind is the X990

KumKang

NewFocus (Costco HID)

Havis Shield (Collin Dynamics)

SureFire Beast?


This is all I could think of for now


----------



## That_Guy (Nov 29, 2005)

McCulloch/Acro/Maxtel: X990
Kumkang: PXM-35P1, KXM-35D2, KXM35-D1
NewFocus: 3515 (Costco HID), 3513
Havis Shields: Xenon HID Handheld
Surefire: The Beast, Hellfire
Rayzorbeam: Rayzorbeam, Rayzorlight
Wolfeyes: Crocodile I K3400
Zami Korea(?): HID35
Kenrad (now AE Light): RL30, UDL35, PSL35, PSL50 (all discontinued)
AE Light: Dynaluxx
AZproject: 50W HID Searchlight

Think that's all of them.


----------



## john2551 (Nov 29, 2005)

~


----------



## john2551 (Nov 29, 2005)

`


----------



## gregw (Nov 29, 2005)

john2551 said:


> Even better list but again, all these are spotlights not flashlights except for the Surefire.



What's your definition of a flashlight versus a spotlight? Is it length, size, weight? What makes the Surefire Beast and Hellfire a flashlight?

As far as I'm concerned the list given here are all portable, come with included power supply (whether in the same shell or separately) so they can be carried around without having a wire connected to a vehicle or mains and should be included in this list of 35W Flashlight Manufacturers...


----------



## john2551 (Nov 29, 2005)

*


----------



## That_Guy (Nov 29, 2005)

You're arguing semantics. I believe the OP used the word "flashlight" as a general term covering all portable, handheld battery powered lights.

Dictonary.com defines flashlight as:

"a small portable battery-powered electric lamp"


----------



## gregw (Nov 29, 2005)

john2551 said:


> Greg,
> 
> Here in the USA, this is a flashlight: http://www.microfire.cn/Warrior-II-K2000R.htm
> 
> ...



Hmmmm... I sure don't see you being able to clip the Surefire Beast to your belt, and yet you consider that a flashlight... :shrug: BTW, the HK Flashaholics regularly organise night hikes which last 4 - 5 hours, and it isn't unusual to see someone bringing an X990 to one of these.. :laughing: I guess it really is just semantics... :naughty:


----------



## LEDcandle (Nov 30, 2005)

john2551 said:


> Greg,
> 
> Here in the USA, this is a flashlight: http://www.microfire.cn/Warrior-II-K2000R.htm
> 
> ...



My my, do I smell a little sarcasm here 

Freedictionary defines it as "A small portable lamp usually powered by batteries" and Merriam Webster defines it as "a small battery-operated portable electric light ". So by dictionary terms, flashlight is a generic term that includes spotlights.

But agreeably, for classifications sake, those big *** dive light types should be spotlights, handheld cylindrical shape torches =flashlights and lanterns should be lanterns. And lamps are lamps. 

After seeing jtice's pic, I don't think its a problem for cops to start carrying a couple of spotlights on their belt or shoulder. haha


----------



## CLHC (Dec 2, 2005)

Well this manufacture builds a HID called the RI-2200. They claim light output of 2200 Lumen @ 6000K, but it's a 28W HID Lamp, and they are here in the United States.

www.revaNOS.com

This company and its product has been mentioned here on CPF a while back. The manufacture mentioned that they'll release this product to the general public sometime in 2006.


----------



## john2551 (Dec 2, 2005)

CHC said:


> Well this manufacture builds a HID called the RI-2200. They claim light output of 2200 Lumen @ 6000K, but it's a 28W HID Lamp, and they are here in the United States.
> 
> www.revaNOS.com
> 
> This company and its product has been mentioned here on CPF a while back. The manufacture mentioned that they'll release this product to the general public sometime in 2006.


 
Any idea on price?


----------



## Lunarmodule (Dec 2, 2005)

I sent Reva several formal email requests for price and availability quotes on the Ri-2200 system and received absolutely no response, indicating they have no desire to deal with ordinary consumers and seem instead focused on military contracts. I found it unprofessional at best as any enterprise that dosent bother to acknowledge a potential customer deserves to reap the rewards of ignoring them and their gold pieces. I also noticed their disclaimer of typical delivery time is in the order of six to eight weeks or some very protracted lead time. They want to deal in substantial quantity, which is their perrogative, but very disappointing for those of us looking for a quality high powered handheld HID solution. 

From the looks of the site I'd wager the asking price is probably in the neighborhood of $1500, although thats pure conjecture. The pickens are certainly slim, and in the 35W category the Acro x990 is still unbeatable especially in regards to price/performance ratio. Of course, much attention (especially mine) is focused on the upcoming Rayzorlite, which should shake things up quite nicely and offer a needed alternative to what's out there now.


----------



## john2551 (Dec 2, 2005)

Lunarmodule said:


> I sent Reva several formal email requests for price and availability quotes on the Ri-2200 system and received absolutely no response, indicating they have no desire to deal with ordinary consumers and seem instead focused on military contracts. I found it unprofessional at best as any enterprise that dosent bother to acknowledge a potential customer deserves to reap the rewards of ignoring them and their gold pieces. I also noticed their disclaimer of typical delivery time is in the order of six to eight weeks or some very protracted lead time. They want to deal in substantial quantity, which is their perrogative, but very disappointing for those of us looking for a quality high powered handheld HID solution.
> 
> From the looks of the site I'd wager the asking price is probably in the neighborhood of $1500, although thats pure conjecture. The pickens are certainly slim, and in the 35W category the Acro x990 is still unbeatable especially in regards to price/performance ratio. Of course, much attention (especially mine) is focused on the upcoming Rayzorlite, which should shake things up quite nicely and offer a needed alternative to what's out there now.


 
What a shame! This Reva seems to be the brightest/smallest light so far. Between 7" & 10" depending on the battery used & ~2 lbs is small for 2400 lumens! The x990 is a great light & a great bargain but it is big, bulky & heavy compared to this reva. This reva is like having a 2D maglite length with a wider 4" bezel.


----------



## CLHC (Dec 2, 2005)

I sent an email back some time ago, and they responded that they're mostly fulfilling their contractual agreement with the U.S. military. Henceforth the said 'aloofness' that Lunarmodule indicated above.

They mentioned that it will be around Q4 of 2006 that their product will be available to the general public. Said price was around $2500.00+ but the final price was TBA. That response was a while ago. Don't know if it holds true now. . .


----------



## That_Guy (Dec 2, 2005)

The Reva RI-2200 really is an amazing light. It's around the same size as the Surefire M6, but with over 3 times the runtime and nearly four times the brightness. I'm surprised that there hasn't been much interest in it on CPF. If I could only have one HID light, it would definitely be this. The Rayzorbeam is nice: it is very bright, has good runtime and good throw, but it is bulky and heavy. I'd happily give that up for a light that is easily EDCable.

$2500 sounds right, it's the same price the older RI-2400 sold for.

Maybe the poor performance of the older RI-2400 is the reason why people aren't as interested in the RI-2200. After all, nobody has seen the RI-2200, it only looks good on paper, and the RI-2400 also looked pretty good on paper. Speaking of the RI-2400, there is one on ebay at the moment at $140. Not really worth it IMO, unless your looking for a dive light or need an extremely tough light.


----------



## CLHC (Dec 2, 2005)

Interesting comment That_Guy. Wondering why if it under-performed, do they have a military contract that was awarded them?

But I agree with you that it "looks" good and seems to be an "ideal" size that's not much larger than the SF.M6

Will have to wait and see then. . .


----------



## That_Guy (Dec 2, 2005)

By "people" not being interested I mean individuals on CPF, the military is clearly interested, and because of it's popularity with the military I'm inclined to believe that it does indeed live up to it's specs.

I'm just trying to think of a reason why there is hardly any interest in it here on CPF. There are massive 100+ post threads on the Rayzorbeam, 50w AZProject, Surefire Beast and the 24w Brightstar/AE Powerlight, yet there is hardly anything on this light. There are the few people interested in this thread, and there was a thread posted a while back on this light which had a few replies, but that's it.


----------



## CLHC (Dec 2, 2005)

I've read on one of the threads where the comment was "it's *just* a 24W HID." But you're right about the lack of interest in this one.


----------



## john2551 (Dec 3, 2005)

The Reva RI-2200 must be at least decent because it says they have a 3.4 million dollar contract with the US military. If they are $2500 each that turns out to be 1360 lights in the contract. With that many lights i would hope they are good or very good.


----------



## jashhash (Dec 3, 2005)

It seems to me that somone here should be able to build a flashlight size 35w hid. The only problem would be the huge ballast. The reva RI-2200 puts the ballast in that box thing which is why the light is so short. Not sure how easy it would be to make a square box section like that to fit an automotive ballast. Its easy to turn stuff on a lathe but when it comes to makeing box shapes...


----------



## Warhoggie (Dec 7, 2005)

Does this count? http://www.aelight.com/portable/powerlight.html

I'm thinking about making one for myself, I noticed they have components as well.
http://www.aelight.com/mh_bulbs/21w.htm


----------

